# Innenhose mit Sitzpolster für (MTB) Touren



## wholeStepDown (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche eine (neue) Innenhose für meine Baggy (Alpinestars Hyperlight); bisher habe ich die Innenshort verwendet, die in meiner 6 Jahre alten Cannendale Short dabei war- aber die ist langsam durch.
SuFu hat hierfür nichts ausgespuckt, da ich weder ein neues Polster möchte noch eine normale Lycra Radhose mit Polster; der Markt für reine Innenhosen scheint demnach auch überschaubar zu sein?
Hat mir jemand n Tipp bzw. Erfahrung?
Ich hatte schon die Sugio mit FX Formula Polster im Auge, aber dann teilweise echt fiese Geschichten darüber gelesen. Ansonsten würde ich evtl. mal Gore oder Vaude testen?


----------



## Stumpimario (30. Juli 2012)

Hi,

schau dir mal die Underpants von Protective an.
http://www.protective.de/2012ss_cycling/epaper_DE/index.html#/18

Fahre damit schon gut über ein Jahr und habe keine Probleme beim Sitzen oder mit der Verarbeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jengo78 (31. Juli 2012)

wholeStepDown schrieb:


> Hallo,
> SuFu hat hierfür nichts ausgespuckt, da ich weder ein neues Polster möchte noch eine normale Lycra Radhose mit Polster



Ja was jetzt?In der Überschrift steht mit Sitzpolster!!

Ich gehe mal von einer Innenhose mit Sitzpolster aus.Alles Andere ist Sinnlos!
Ich kann folgende Innenhose empfehlen

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...nu=1000,18,62;mid=15;pgc=4099:4100::4096:4098

Habe das Sitzpolster in meiner MTB-Short seit ein paar Wochen.Überragende Paßform und wie für meinen Arsch gemacht


----------



## sPiediNet (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo, die GORE Bike Wear Base Layer Boxer Shorts, sitzt zwar die ersten paar Meter super und auch der Feuchtikeitsaustausch ist gut ...aber das ist schon alles ...jetzt nach sechs monaten mein Fazit: Super im Sommer auf kurzen Touren, Verarbeitung des Gummibund schlecht (zersetzt sich bereits), Hose bleibt nicht da wo sie sein sollte ...schlechter Sitz.

Bin ebenfalls für ein Typ dankbar


----------



## pillehille (31. Juli 2012)

ich habe die Gonso U-Pant Benito und die Vaude Innershort II im gebrauch.
Die Gonso Hose ist echt super, hat 2 Jahr super funktioniert ist jetzt aber auch langsam durchgesessen. Da ich aber recht viel fahre und auch bei jedem Wetter finde ich das absolut ok. Der Sitz passt bei mir super, wer einen kleinen Hintern hat dem ist sie vllt etwas zu groß

Die Vaude habe ich seit kurzem im gebrauch. Sitzt auch super (wobei ich eine XL Innenhose in einer L Vaude-Short trage). Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich noch nicht machen. Ich verkaufe gerade eine neue Vaude Innershort II in L, da mir die XL besser passt.


----------



## wholeStepDown (31. Juli 2012)

jengo78 schrieb:


> Ja was jetzt?In der Überschrift steht mit Sitzpolster!!
> 
> Ich gehe mal von einer Innenhose mit Sitzpolster aus.Alles Andere ist Sinnlos!



Innenhose mit Sitzpolster, ganz genau 
Unterscheidet sich von einer "normalen" Radhose mit Sitzpolster gerne darin, dass beispielsweise die Beine kürzer sind, das Material teilweise aus Mesh ist und schlussendlich eben aussehen wie eine Innenhose 

Und wenn du nach "Sitzpolster" suchst wirst du auch Threads finden, wo nur Sitzpolster gesucht werden- ob zum Einnähen in einer Sport Boxer oder zum Aufkleben auf den Sattel- Gott weiss, was die damit vor haben...

Die Gore hatte ich ja auch schon im Auge.


----------



## Stromberg (31. Juli 2012)

Schau mal bei Pearl Izumi nach. Die haben ne Innenhose mit nem guten Polster, wobei das Traegermaterial das gleiche wie der Unterwaesche von denen ist. Passt super, nicht diese lockere Passform, die man bei den Innenhosen oft hat (auch bei denen von PI).


----------



## wholeStepDown (2. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt mal bestellt:
1   Sugoi S.100 Liner Innenhose                    27,90 EUR     27,90 EUR
1   Fox Evolution Ride Liner Innenhose             39,95 EUR     39,95 EUR
1   GORE Bike Wear Base Layer Boxer Shorts+ -      39,95 EUR     39,95 EUR

Die PI gabs nicht mehr in meiner Größe (Bike24) , die Vaude kann ich auch im Karstadt Sport mal antesten. Ich werde dann mal bon den dreien berichten.


----------



## gasgas03 (2. August 2012)

> Verarbeitung des Gummibund schlecht (zersetzt sich bereits


Benutzt du beim Waschen Weichspüler? Wenn ja, kann das auch daher kommen.


----------



## AndreBouvle (7. August 2012)

Fahre die GORE- Boxer, find ich persönlich ideal.


----------



## 1317831921 (7. August 2012)

ich weder ein neues Polster möchte noch eine normale Lycra Radhose mit Polster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawu (7. August 2012)

> Verarbeitung des Gummibund schlecht (zersetzt sich bereits)





> Benutzt du beim Waschen Weichspüler? Wenn ja, kann das auch daher kommen.



Oder am Kalkgehalt des Wassers. Das Gummibundproblem hatte ich nämlich auch, bei allem, was so einen hat, nicht nur bei Fahrradhosen. Hat sich dann mit Antikalk-Tabletten gegeben.


----------



## 12die4 (7. August 2012)

Ich kann die Sugoi RC Pro Innenhose uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Von allen Bikehosen, die ich habe deutlich das beste Sitzpolster. Leider nicht ganz billig.
Aber im Vergleich zu Gonzo, Gore oder Pearl Izumi einfach die bequemste.


----------



## wholeStepDown (8. August 2012)

Ich hab die Fox behalten- hat mir vom Sitz her deutlich besser gefallen als die Gore oder die Sugoi, wobei ich bei letzterer auch eine Nr größer brauche (L fiel zu klein aus, XL gabs nicht mehr ). Die Gore streich ich demnach erst mal und schau, ob ich mir noch eine der Sugois zulege. Die Fox muss sich natürlich erst noch in der Praxis beweisen...


----------



## sPiediNet (8. August 2012)

gasgas03 schrieb:


> Benutzt du beim Waschen Weichspüler? Wenn ja, kann das auch daher kommen.



Weichspüler? ...Nein sowas findet sich in meinem Haushalt nicht Meine Freundin meint, dass der Gummibund in der Waschmaschine ev. mit einem Klettband Kontakt hatte.


----------



## 12die4 (8. August 2012)

Drum sollte man Klettverschlüsse auch immer schließen, bevor man die Wäsche in die Maschine schmeißt.


----------

